# Woman who called police on black man in Central park sues ex-employer



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Amy Cooper, a white woman, who called the police on a birdwatcher in Central Park, a black man, alleging he was threatening her was terminated from her job. Now check this laugh out. She is suing for Race discrimination under 42 USC 1981. Race discrimination, c'mon now. Read the whole complaint if you have time, but the Counts (causes of action) start at paragraph 89, a 7 count complaint. She is also suing for Defamation. You've got to be kidding!!

https://legalinsurrection.com/wp-co...my-Cooper-v.-Franklin-Templeton-Complaint.pdf


----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2021)

I thought this happened awhile back, like maybe a year ago or longer. I kind of remember reading about it.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

911 said:


> I thought this happened awhile back, like maybe a year ago or longer. I kind of remember reading about it.


Yea, May of 2020, but she just filed suit last week.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 2, 2021)

I'll bet she loses since she was breaking the law by not having her dog on a leash. Plus she nearly strangled her dog while trying to call in her complaint.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'll bet she loses since she was breaking the law by not having her dog on a leash. Plus she nearly strangled her dog while trying to call in her complaint.


But those facts, though true, have no bearing on the Complaint


----------



## Jules (Jun 2, 2021)

Isn’t she special. NOT. . Hope her employer doesn’t just pay her to avoid the legal costs, which is what she and her greedy lawyer will be counting on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Amy Cooper, a white woman, who called the police on a birdwatcher in Central Park, a black man, alleging he was threatening her was terminated from her job. Now check this laugh out. She is suing for Race discrimination under 42 USC 1981. Race discrimination, c'mon now. Read the whole complaint if you have time, but the Counts (causes of action) start at paragraph 89, a 7 count complaint. She is also suing for Defamation. You've got to be kidding!!
> 
> https://legalinsurrection.com/wp-co...my-Cooper-v.-Franklin-Templeton-Complaint.pdf


The video told me all. I felt so sorry for the black man.

My guess is the case won't make it far in the system.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The video told me all. I felt so sorry for the black man.
> 
> My guess is the case won't make it far in the system.


I'm not a lawyer and don't live in NY, but it seems stupid. I wonder why the lawyer thinks it is a good complaint??


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I'm not a lawyer and don't live in NY, but it seems stupid. I wonder why the lawyer thinks it is a good complaint??


I'm no lawyer either, but I'd say the woman is doomed.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 2, 2021)

I am suing anyone, who reads this thread, as that constitutes a violation of my right to bark at the moon. Yes,  anybody can sue anybody for anything.  I doubt this suit is nothing more than a nuisance suit to get that illusive golden settlement. She does have a minor problem. She was all over TV apologizing for her actions.  She was terminated after she admitted to the incident. She was charged, found guilty, and sentenced. Those admitted actions, and  their adverse notoriety are surely a cause to terminate an employee in an investment firm, which could be harmed by the incident.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2021)

I, for one, hope she wins.  Being terminated for things waaay outside of her employment is going too far.  It would be like me getting fired as an accountant (which I was) for a traffic violation.  

And yes I understand "at will" employment...


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

I, too, hope her suit makes it about as far as her big toe.  She is a pathetic person, whose actions could have caused injury or death to her victim had the incident been handled differently by the responding officers.  She was convicted of the offense.  She admitted her wrongdoing.

Depending on the employment laws of that state, one cannot assume she won't prevail.  Would like to know if she signed an employment contract and if there was anything in that contract about actions that would bring negativity to the firm.  Also, was there an employee policy manual she was given access to at employment or while employed?  Lots we don't know... and won't until the litigation hits the courts.  I do hope the former employer doesn't offer some settlement that their liability insurance carrier feels is less expensive than riding it out in the courts.  She and her attorney may have just filed the suit banking on a negotiated settlement and walk away with money in their pockets.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 2, 2021)

Her argument, it seems from reading the complaint, is that if she were Black, she wouldn't have gotten fired — thus, it's racism. While it's true that she might have gotten a break if she was Black, that doesn't mean they fired her because she's white. They fired her for all the negative publicity her actions were generating.

It seems like a more valid charge would be libel or slander for Franklin Templeton implying that she's a racist in interviews and in print media, and that's what's laid out in the complaint.

(It's fun to play lawyer.   )


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> They fired her for all the negative publicity her actions were generating.



This.  Cannot imagine how her lawyer thinks that an investment firm would do otherwise given the negative publicity.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 2, 2021)

Karen expects to bank money on her fragility.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2021)

I hope she wins.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 2, 2021)

Glad she was fired.  The few long term places I worked always had workers sign papers as part of their employment process. They always included termination causes and bringing negative behavior onto the company was one of them.  They are standard to most employment.  Most people don't bother to read all the paperwork they sign.  They are just glad to get the job and sign what is put before them.

I know because I put employment packages together for anyone we hired and it did not matter for what position.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

PatchDepending on the employment laws of that state said:
			
		

> .


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Patch, she is suing for "wrongful discharge" but not complained of as a specific averment. She is also suing under federal law, so she has more than state law to hitch her horse on. What she's claiming is "Reverse discrimination" as far as the race is concerned, like Irwin said, and Gender discrimination. RD is extremely difficult to prove to a Jury


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I, for one, hope she wins.  Being terminated for things waaay outside of her employment is going too far.  It would be like me getting fired as an accountant (which I was) for a traffic violation.
> 
> And yes I understand "at will" employment...



Claiming Race discrimination abrogates the "at will" doctrine, if proven.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 2, 2021)

What a dimwit, I hope her employer counter sues her into extinction.


----------



## Jules (Jun 2, 2021)

Who would ever want to hire this woman for any job, any where?


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 3, 2021)

Financial firms are very concerned about public image. I just don't see her getting another job in the same field. Karen has too much negative baggage.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Buckeye said:
"I, for one, hope she wins. Being terminated for things waaay outside of her employment is going too far. It would be like me getting fired as an accountant (which I was) for a traffic violation."

The last time you had a traffic violation was it in all media all over globe for that nasty thing you said to that (black, female, gay) officer?  Were you arrested, charged, unapologetic?  

Didn't think so, you're too nice a guy.  Aren't you?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 3, 2021)

Another episode of the Cancel Culture in pursuit of truth, justice and the tolitarian way. Screw them all!!  Where are all the lawsuits against gun and ammo manufactures after black on black shootings every single day in America.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Another episode of the Cancel Culture in pursuit of truth, justice and the tolitarian way. Screw them all!!  Where are all the lawsuits against gun and ammo manufactures after black on black shootings every single day in America.


Tried and failed.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2021)

From Snopes.com:

In 2005, Congress passed the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA), and George W. Bush signed it into law. That law codified legally that the gun manufacturing industry could not be held liable in civil court for crimes “resulting from the criminal or unlawful misuse” of firearms or ammunition.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> From Snopes.com:
> 
> In 2005, Congress passed the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA), and George W. Bush signed it into law. That law codified legally that the gun manufacturing industry could not be held liable in civil court for crimes “resulting from the criminal or unlawful misuse” of firearms or ammunition.


Thanks, I knew they failed, just not what legal theory was argued, but I suspected as much.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Claiming Race discrimination abrogates the "at will" doctrine, if proven.


Yes, I am aware of that.  


Pepper said:


> Buckeye said:
> "I, for one, hope she wins. Being terminated for things waaay outside of her employment is going too far. It would be like me getting fired as an accountant (which I was) for a traffic violation."
> 
> *The last time you had a traffic violation was it in all media all over globe for that nasty thing you said to that (black, female, gay) officer?  Were you arrested, charged, unapologetic? *
> ...


All of that is immaterial since she is the victim of racial discrimination.  

I still hope she wins big time.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 4, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> From Snopes.com:
> 
> In 2005, Congress passed the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA), and George W. Bush signed it into law. That law codified legally that the gun manufacturing industry could not be held liable in civil court for crimes “resulting from the criminal or unlawful misuse” of firearms or ammunition.


That law is actually redundant. If it's legal to manufacture and sell a product, they shouldn't be liable if someone misuses it.


----------



## Knight (Jun 4, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I'm not a lawyer and don't live in NY, but it seems stupid. I wonder why the lawyer thinks it is a good complaint??


Jules post #6 is probably right on. Rather than pay the expense to defend against the lawsuit an out of court settlement could be cheaper.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I hope she wins.


I sincerely hope you're joking!! That's all we need...for her to win and empower other racist "Karens" to do the same type of thing. For goodness sakes...hasn't enough of it happened already?!! @Patch made a very important observation in this reply: _"She is a pathetic person, whose actions could have caused injury or death to her victim had the incident been handled differently by the responding officers. She was convicted of the offense. She admitted her wrongdoing." _
If you truly do hope this despicable woman wins this nonsense case, that speaks volumes about your character IMO.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2021)

She has about as much chance winning, as I do of me winning a beauty contest.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I sincerely hope you're joking!! That's all we need...for her to win and empower other racist "Karens" to do the same type of thing. For goodness sakes...hasn't enough of it happened already?!! @Patch made a very important observation in this reply: _"She is a pathetic person, whose actions could have caused injury or death to her victim had the incident been handled differently by the responding officers. She was convicted of the offense. She admitted her wrongdoing." _
> If you truly do hope this despicable woman wins this nonsense case, that speaks volumes about your character IMO.


Don't you worry about my character. Take care of your own,  it needs it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Don't you worry about my character. Take care of your own,  it needs it.


Ugh...I'm certainly not *worrying* about you or anything about you. According to those who know me, my character is just fine. I'm known in person and on social media platforms as someone who can be trusted and who has empathy. I treat others the way I'd like to be treated but I also speak my mind. If I feel something isn't right I'm going to say so.  I love my son more than I love to breathe but if he's doing something wrong, I certainly won't uphold him in it. And if you don't like hearing the truth as they say:  "If you can't take the heat...stay out of the kitchen."


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ugh...I'm certainly not *worrying* about you or anything about you. According to those who know me, my character is just fine. I'm known in person and on social media platforms as someone who can be trusted and who has empathy. I treat others the way I'd like to be treated but I also speak my mind. If I feel something isn't right I'm going to say so.  I love my son more than I love to breathe but if he's doing something wrong, I certainly won't uphold him in it. And if you don't like hearing the truth as they say:  "If you can't take the heat...stay out of the kitchen."


I think she has money to pay the attorney "up front", what we call a "rich b*tch".
No attorney is going to take a case like this to "only pay me if we win" deal.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Legal update:
From the Court's documents list.

5/26/21
Deficient pleading. Not signed by filing attorney (yeah I'd call that deficient, ha).

5/26/21
Parties agree (under the Civil Rules) to have Magistrate hear case.

5/27/21
"John Doe's" named insufficient to pleading.

6/04/21
Summons linked to Deficient pleading.

6/7/21
Complaint refiled: Summons electronically sent to Defendant (s).

I'll keep an eye out for the Answer or other responsive pleading by the Defendants.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ugh...I'm certainly not *worrying* about you or anything about you. According to those who know me, my character is just fine. I'm known in person and on social media platforms as someone who can be trusted and who has empathy. I treat others the way I'd like to be treated but I also speak my mind. If I feel something isn't right I'm going to say so.  I love my son more than I love to breathe but if he's doing something wrong, I certainly won't uphold him in it. And if you don't like hearing the truth as they say:  "If you can't take the heat...stay out of the kitchen."


The only thing about you that is the truth is you avoid it when you don't agree with someone. Who the hell are you to dictate what is true to anyone?


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2021)

Good grief, she and her lawyer are both insane.


fmdog44 said:


> I hope she wins.


“See you in court, Schmuck.”


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The only thing about you that is the truth is you avoid it when you don't agree with someone. Who the hell are you to dictate what is true to anyone?


Hit the buzzer someone. Once again you got it wrong. I've disagreed with folks, re-examined their points and learned from them. That is one of the things I like about social media. I've had discussions where me and the other party(ies) agreed to disagree. I don't dictate other peoples truths because I realize everyone has experienced life differently, so the reality for one person is not going to be the same for someone else. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that. *However *some things are just wrong no matter who you are and where you come from.  One of those things is telling a lie that could get someone arrested or worse, shot and killed.

Who the hell am I?  I am someone who gives a damn about people and who would like to see a better world full of love, not hate. I am someone who would like to see justice for those who have been wronged no matter who they are.  I am someone who's very loved and *well respected.* I ain't the someone who's picture you've painted.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hit the buzzer someone. Once again you got it wrong. I've disagreed with folks, re-examined their points and learned from them. That is one of the things I like about social media. I've had discussions where me and the other party(ies) agreed to disagree. I don't dictate other peoples truths because I realize everyone has experienced life differently, so the reality for one person is not going to be the same for someone else. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that. *However *some things are just wrong no matter who you are and where you come from.  One of those things is telling a lie that could get someone arrested or worse, shot and killed.
> 
> Who the hell am I?  I am someone who gives a damn about people and who would like to see a better world full of love, not hate. I am someone who would like to see justice for those who have been wronged no matter who they are.  I am someone who's very loved and *well respected.* I ain't the someone who's picture you've painted.


blah, blah, blah


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 18, 2021)

No responsive pleading yet as of the update, 6/17. My guess is they will file a Leave to Plead 1st, that will give them more time to respond, we'll see.

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/40382030/Cooper_v_Franklin_Templeton_et_al

edited: I bet they countersue/counterclaim her sorry self, we'll see.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/40382030/Cooper_v_Franklin_Templeton_et_al


Update on June 25th, click on link.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Hope her employer doesn’t just pay her to avoid the legal costs, which is what she and her greedy lawyer will be counting on.


I suppose so, the employer is probably not emotionally involved and will just pick the cheapest solution.  I once had a coworker who stole money out of the purse of another coworker.  We caught her in the act and complained to HR.  HR terminated her.  She sued and they paid her, another coworker was happy she got compensation.  It was all so disgusting, you'd think stealing would be an acceptable cause for termination.  I suppose HR didn't do it totally properly or something.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 17, 2021)

Filed Dec.8. Franklin Templeton Bank's reply/response to Motion to Plaintiff's motion to deny Motion to dismiss. In part:

1. Cooper's admissions render her discrimination theories implausible.
2. The company's tweets do not establish an inference of race discrimination .
3. Cooper's comparator allegations do not support an inference of discrimination.
4. Cooper's defamation claims fail because the challenged statements are protected expressions of opinion.
5. Alternatively, Cooper's defamation claims must be dismissed  for failing to plausibly plead actual malice.
6. Cooper concedes that dismissal of certain claims is appropriate.

This chick's lawyer should have known better to take this on, unless she is getting billed regularly, can't see accepting this on a pay only if you win basis? She's legal toast.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 17, 2021)

I think Karen will fight it to the bitter end.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 17, 2021)

My cat does not like you. I'm firing you. Like it, or not, that's legal justification for terminating your employment. There is no inalienable. Constitutional right to a job. I think this woman was a nuisance, then, in the park, with the black man; and she's a nuisance, now, with this frivolous lawsuit.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

Wow, I am skeptical.  Did everyone who commented read the complaint?  The bird watcher had/has a history of accosting dog owners in the park. He had a reputation for threatening them.  One man, a black man, commented on the fact that he was accosted by this very man and made to feel unsafe by his aggressive behavior.  And, the witness mentioned others have had a problem with the same man in the park.
Did that escape notice when the complaint was being read if in fact it was read?  This witness, a black man,  said that she had every right to be afraid because she was alone.  The witness had a similar experience this man. 

It seems some are more concerned about the dog.  The strongest part of a dog is his neck.  Nearly impossible to strangle a dog on a leash.
It wasn't because he was black.  It was because he allegedly approached her aggressively. This woman often walked her dog peacefully in the company of people of color without incident.

Of course, media is going to spin it so that the woman appears to be racist when in fact she may not be.
According to the media, a white woman has no right to report a frightening incident because the person is of color?
Is this logical?  

We live in a climate where theft, destruction of property, looting and wholesale destruction is permitted without consequences.  I think we all need to be somewhat fearful no matter the color of the assailant/s.

I think her employer acted rashly influenced, of course, by the media instead of the facts. 

People are often influenced by rumor, social media and the news media without checking the facts of an incident.
Of course, the above is my opinion, but based on the facts put forth in the complaint.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 21, 2021)

The video speaks for itself, regardless of the complaints averments. Yes I read the  complaint, I posted it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2021)

@IFortuna 
You said "Wow, I am skeptical. Did everyone who commented read the complaint? The bird watcher had/has a history of accosting dog owners in the park. He had a reputation for threatening them. One man, a black man, commented on the fact that he was accosted by this very man and made to feel unsafe by his aggressive behavior. And, the witness mentioned others have had a problem with the same man in the park."

Ever hear of hearsay?  That unchallenged statement was made by Karen herself with no links to the veracity of her statement.  Who is this "one man, a black man" anyway?  Maybe he was imagined?

Wow, I am skeptical.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2022)

Update. The Defendant's Motion to dismiss, imo, will be granted after review. That lawyer who took this case was from Mars no doubt .

ORDER: Oral argument on the motion to dismiss is hereby scheduled for July 22, 2022 at 10:00 a.m. in Courtroom 1506 of the Thurgood Marshall U.S. Courthouse located at 40 Foley Square, New York, New York 10007. SO ORDERED. Oral Argument set for 7/22/2022 at 10:00 AM in Courtroom 1506, 40 Centre Street, New York, NY 10007 before Judge Ronnie Abrams. (Signed by Judge Ronnie Abrams on 5/11/2022) (kv)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 13, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Update. The Defendant's Motion to dismiss, imo, will be granted after review. That lawyer who took this case was from Mars no doubt .


Thank you for the update, "registered nitwit'.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 10, 2022)

Update: August 9th.

ORDER: Oral argument on the motion to dismiss is hereby scheduled for September 14, 2022 at 3:00 p.m. in Courtroom 1506 of the Thurgood Marshall U.S. Courthouse located at 40 Foley Square, New York, New York 10007.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 22, 2022)

As it should be! So the privileged Karen can now go to the dust bin.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...atcher-loses-lawsuit-against-ex-employer.html

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/amy-...franklin-templeton_n_632c6463e4b09d8701bd227e


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 22, 2022)

I knew that from the start, she was just a "Karen", with a capital K.

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/40382030/Cooper_v_Franklin_Templeton_et_al


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> As it should be! So the privileged Karen can now go to the dust bin.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...atcher-loses-lawsuit-against-ex-employer.html
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/amy-...franklin-templeton_n_632c6463e4b09d8701bd227e


I am SO glad to read this! I hope she had to pay her lawyers lots of money. I also hope this makes it hard for her to find decent work. This should serve as a strong message to those like her and there have been too many over the past few years. @ohioboy


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I am SO glad to read this! I hope she had to pay her lawyers lots of money. I also hope this makes it hard for her to find decent work. This should serve as a strong message to those like her and there have been too many over the past few years. @ohioboy


Yeah, there is no way this law firm accepted this case on a "pay only if you win" axiom. In my non lawyer opinion, her Counsel knew in their minds she would not win, so you can bet she dished out for monthly or quarterly billing.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I, for one, hope she wins.  Being terminated for things waaay outside of her employment is going too far.  It would be like me getting fired as an accountant (which I was) for a traffic violation.
> 
> And yes I understand "at will" employment...


That's a good point, actually. Her employers may have been concerned that she would be thought typical of their staff and causing a negative image, but what you do in your personal life shouldn't affect your employment.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 23, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I, for one, hope she wins.  Being terminated for things waaay outside of her employment is going too far. * It would be like me getting fired as an accountant (which I was) for a traffic violation. *


*No it wouldn't*, not the same at all, unless you were mowing down people or threatening to.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 23, 2022)

Isn't this an old post? Wasn't this case thrown out of court? I seem to recall the judge saying something akin to "don't let the door hit you in the............."


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 23, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Isn't this an old post? Wasn't this case thrown out of court? I seem to recall the judge saying something akin to "don't let the door hit you in the............."


Yes, it was thrown out, Dismissed, Sept. 21. It was litigated for over a year! That is what the recent posts are about, orders of dismissal.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 23, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Yes, it was thrown out, Dismissed, Sept. 21. It was litigated for over a year! That is what the recent posts are about, orders of dismissal.


DUH. Thanks. As usual, I'm right on top of things.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> DUH. Thanks. As usual, I'm right on top of things.


Well you *were* in the ballpark FB...it *was* thrown out.


----------

